

Show HN: WebMotion – A pleasant keyboard only web browsing experience - siliconviking
http://www.webmotion.info

======
dufferzafar
When I was a Chrome user, I used to use Vimum:
[http://vimium.github.io/](http://vimium.github.io/)

I'm now using Firefox, with VimFx:
[https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx/](https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx/)

I'll give this a shot the next time I open Chrome.

Will there be a Firefox port?

~~~
siliconviking
I would say 30% chance as it stands now, but depending on total level of
interest...!

------
jorgearturo
May I recommend that you consider better integration with github? for example,
the 'S' is used to focus the search bar, which still works, github's took
higher priority, which is good for me, but WebMotion had assigned the 'S' to
another link, needless to say that didn't work.

~~~
siliconviking
Hello again Jorge, thanks for your email as well.. sounds like there would
need to be some kind of domain specific way to block certain shortcuts....

------
jorgearturo
Thank you! The more I can avoid the mouse, the better. Once installed it works
great. Not sure if all features were supposed to work on the demo page before
installing, HJKL navigation didn't work on Chrome Version 35.0.1916.153 under
Ubuntu 12.04

~~~
siliconviking
Oh.. yeah, those features will only work after you have installed the
extension. I updated the text to clarify that! Thanks

------
jorgearturo
Is the code available somewhere?

~~~
siliconviking
Haven't decided that yet actually.. currently no though.

~~~
jorgearturo
I think this is the sort of lybrary with the potential to go fairly popular on
github. -side comment I loved noteZilla btw-. I'm curious about what's keeping
you from sharing, do you have a "monetization" strategy?

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks regarding Notezilla! I like to generally think of me writing software
as a money-making activity, so yes I would be looking for options to monetize
this if it reaches a decent level of distribution, so that's what's keeping me
from immediately opening it up.

I could also see WebMotion as a fairly popular tool if it gets some reach. The
monetization strategy could be a free extension but charge $0.99 for premium
version with some additional features I have in mind... Thoughts?

